# MIniature silky fainting goats



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I've been asked to judge a miniature silky fainting goat show (as well as a regular fainting goat show) -- how fun will that be!!!!!!! Anyone out there have any fainters?


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I raise Myotonic goats and go to most of the shows that are in the TN, Mo, KY, IN area.
Are you judging the Valley of the Sun Fainting Goat Show in Ramona, California?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I am! How did you know? I judge the Friday show and one of my girlfriends is doing the Sat. show. Got my breed standards and I'm, studying up!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well it says your from Ca and that's the only show we have left this year in CA.
Study up good!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I have been studying -- 30% general appearance, 30% coat and 30% structure. Leaner than a meat goat, but body style more like a meat than a dairy. I've looked hard at the pics of the coats --- cheek muffs? Is that right? I'm looking forward to judging and it sounds like tons of fun, but I really am taking the breed standard seriously and really reading it. I'm just that kinfda girl. :thumb:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

That sounds like the Mini Silky standards.
the standard Myotonics are a little different.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

You did a great job judging the show! :thumbup: I had a lot of fun. :- ) We were all very happy with your judging so apparently you studied well! LOL


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi! Good to see you on here... Didn't you have that cute jr buck -- the silky at the show? He was handsome! Anyway, I had a ball judging. I would have loved to have stayed longer and chatted, but didn't have the time.  And I'm disappointed that I didnt' even get to see anyone faint! :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

You didn't get to see anyone faint because you were in the show barn and not outside watching us try to get the goats from the pens to the barn! LOL

Yes, I was the one with the Jr. Silky buck.. He did really well that weekend! Only one more point for his Master Championship! YAY! :- ) I can't wait until next year... hopefully he finishes at the Idaho show!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Jess, When/where is the Idaho show? Who puts it on? I've judged pygmies up there at a fair ... I wonder if the fair could combine the shows somehow so I could judge for the fainters too. Someone told me you guys had a BEEF cattle judge one time! At least, I judge the smae species!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

That would be cool! Tammy from Cuddy Mountain Ranch puts on the Idaho show... so she would be able to give you date info and everything. www.cuddymountainranch.com

The Idaho show is 4 shows... so I'm sure she needs judges. :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------

